# It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

My 4410 came this evening. I played for about an hour, then dark. I am immediately impressed. I hooked up my 5 foot finish mower and did some cutting. This thing has plenty of power for this task. With the 4 wheel drive I was able to cut some hills that had not been possible before. I will post more as I get a few more hours on it.

This was also a sad day. The gent that delivered the 4410 saw my 8N and offered me enough he loaded it right up.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

psrumors…

Looking at that truck pull up with the 4410 on the back, the first
thing that came to mind was “Christmas Morning”
The 4410 has always been one of my favorites. Wish I had the 
property to make use of one. 

Congratulations on getting a wonderful machine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I'm glad your happy it sure is nice :thumbsup: and im sure you will use it alot. :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations! That sure is one nice piece of equipment. If you like yours half as much as I love my 4310 you'll be bustin out all over


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:tractorsm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

out with the old.. in with the new.. congrats both ways...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family psrumors!
:friends: :cheers:   As Ken mentioned; if you love yours as much as I love my 4410, you will be grinning ear to ear for years! VERY nice taste in machines..........even if I say so myself.   :spinsmile :tractorsm I have posted some of the modifications such as the Deere arm rest kit and front & rear work light kit. Ken has posted his battery vent modification which I suggest you do right away. Ken I am sure if he hasn't already (I probably missed it) will post the rental upgrade kit which is a REAL nice addition if you do much heavy rotary cutting. How are you liking the eHydro transmission? Enjoy! I am sure you will be VERY happy and satisfied. This machine will serve you well for years and probably out last you and me both.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I haven't finished the rental upgrade kit installation yet. Got the right side done but not the left. I had to order new parts for the step and haven't been to the dealer to pick them up yet. (I bent my step rather severely when I backed into a stump and the left skid plate bolts to it)

psrumors, FYI at one time I had a question about the LoadMatch feature. It has a switch to turn it on and off and I was wondering if there was a downside to just leaving it on all the time - the manual doesn't mention a downside. I emailed JD with this question and they said to ask the dealer. The dealer didn't know and they asked JD Tech. JD Tech didn't know either. Anyway, finally the dealer got back to me and said there was no downside to just leaving it turned on all the time. Some JD machines, like the 110 TLB, have this feature hardwired on all the time. Just more 10 series trivia I guess.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats guys. All I can say is this thing is AWESOME. I have only finish cut grass but was able to do so in places never accessable before. The MFWD is great. Couldn't imagine having it prior and now that I have used it I will never have a tractor without it.

The eHydro trans is one awesome unit. This is my first hydro drive and well, I will never have anything but. I got the upgraded cruise along with the speedmatch and they work beautifully.

I have put about 4 hours on the machine and used about a 1/4 tank of fuel. Will one really get 16 hours out of a tank? Surely not.

The 430 loader hasn't been used yet but I did remove, install and remove it. Very simple undertaking. I have heard the NH is easier, I can't imagine.

This is my first Deere and after 4 hours, simply amazing.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

On the 4310 I average about a gallon of diesel per hour.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My 4410 is about the same on fuel consumption. I did not see any wheel weights. Did the dealer fluid fill the rear tires or are you using the 3 pt. hitch weight box? Just want to make sure we covered that at even with the RFM on the 3 pt. hitch; this will not give you any rear counter weight when the RFM is being used and on the ground. Only when up in the air. The tractor is very front heavy with the FEL and even fluid filling the tires is not enough rear ballast weight.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ken, that is a SHARP lookin' avatar. :thumbsup: I like it!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The dealer has the wheel weights on order. They have been on order since the 9th. They have been invoiced for them but no one can tell them where they are. He ordered another set and they will be here Monday. They are going to bring em out and put em on.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How much rear wheel weight are they going to install?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

120 lbs total. Just for some weight. I hope between that and my box blade or tiller it will be enough. If not, I will add more later.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are going to need waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more weight than that. The tiller will be heavy enough more than likely. Have you thought about having the rear tires filled with Rim Guard? Filling the tires and about another 400 - 600 lbs. more of wheel weight will be in the range but the FEL manual calls for much more than that. Just be VERY careful when working on slopes tractor nose down. That weight will shift forward and the tractor can slide down the slope if you are not in 4WD. Pluse the rear tires tear up the sod much more without enough ballast weight being that they are prone to slipping.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Chief is right. Did you receive a loader manual? It describes the ballast requirements and requires a LOT more weight than that.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You are going to need waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more weight than that. The tiller will be heavy enough more than likely. Have you thought about having the rear tires filled with Rim Guard? Filling the tires and about another 400 - 600 lbs. more of wheel weight will be in the range but the FEL manual calls for much more than that. Just be VERY careful when working on slopes tractor nose down. That weight will shift forward and the tractor can slide down the slope if you are not in 4WD. Pluse the rear tires tear up the sod much more without enough ballast weight being that they are prone to slipping. *


Ditto on the weight requirements. *Always* put the tractor in 4WD when using the FEL. It allows for better braking, control, and traction when using the FEL. I'm sure you will really enjoy your new machine, as well as be amazed at its capabilities.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The rear wheel weights are more their because I had to argue one last thing out of the dealer to make the deal, just the way I am. I don't have the loader on when cutting grass and the tiller should counter just fine. If not I will consider having the tires filled but that will be a last, I will add wheel weights first.

Yes the FEL cam with a manual.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you cut with the loader off you will be fine. Just trying to prevent you from taking the slide ride to the bottom of the hill like I took. Was not a fun feeling or ride. Just out of curiosity, what was your reason for not getting the MMM? I agree that the MMM can be a pain in the butt when not in use and is a bit of work to remove and install. How do you like the RFM as opposed to how you think the MMM would have performed? I have used both and both performed well. My 4410 came with the MMM on it or I may have gotten the RFM as well.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I already had the rfm from when I used it behind the 8n. It is a king kutter and I love it. It does a wonderful job. I am considering selling it to a friend and getting a 6' or mmm. How much is a 72" mmm? I would also be adding a mid pto.

I did take a ride down the hill already, it was not due to the fel loader though, I forgot to switch to 4wd before I went over. I slid, luckly straight, all the way down the hill. You could here the suction on the seat when I got up, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As I recall, you can get a mid pto for around $350 and the MMM is pretty pricey at the better part of $3,000. I have no idea what current prices are now that the price of steel has gone crazy. I like my MMM, no having to constantly crain my neck around to look behind me. The Deere MMM is MUCH beefier than other mowers and will be much more expensive but it is the best built in the industry using 7 guage steel. The mower deck is stamped out and not welded like most others. Come with a heavy duty gearbox and drive shaft too. 

I meant to ask what was your impression of the combustion noise of the Yanmar diesel?   Pretty loud and irritating isn't is?  I found that a combination of either the Deere, Power Service, or Standadyne diesel fuel additive mixed in with the fuel to raise the cetane 6 points and a good set of Peltor ear muffs works well for me.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it sounds GREAT! It is louder than my 8N was but not obnoxiously so. Idle is actually quiter than my 8N. I do not think it is too loud, I can still here my RFM over the engine.

The more I play with and work this tractor the more I like it. Still have not done any loader work.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

BTW I did get the extendable drag links and that in it's self is one of the best upgrades one could do.


----------

